# UK campsite CD ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone know of a CD containing lists and information about UK campsites ? I'd like to get rid of all the books and scrappy paper lists we have wedged into odd pockets in the van and this seems to be a tidy way to go. I suppose I could scan them all.....!

G


----------



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

If you key in the following you will find a chap who put loads of sites on AutoRout http://www.jollyinteresting.co.uk/


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Brian; this is *exactly* what I'm looking for. Thank you so much for pointing me towards it. I've got Autoroute 2002 and am just about to upgrade to 2006 with the aim of using the laptop as a GPS in the van. Brilliant !

Thanks again

G


----------



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

Great idea which has been discussed on this forum on a thread that discussed larger GPS screens. I tried it with Navigator4 but the laptop kept crashing and I don't know why.
I use a Garmin Quest which is not that clever in places like Cornwall taking you into very narrow roads so I intend to use the Garmin software on my laptop and run it in tandem with MemoryMap. I found that there is a piece of software from GPS Gate that allows you to do that.


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

What's a caravan club "certified location"?


----------



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

A Caravan Club "certified location" is a site which is licenced by the Caravan Club alowed five pitches but you have to be a member of the Caravan Club to use it.
The Camping and Caravanning Club have certificated sites but with the same rules.
Its something to do with the two clubs being alowed to licence a site .


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

OK thanks. I'm looking for a site near Newbury where I can stay a few nights a week when I'm working but also somewhere to leave my mh when I go back home at weekends.

What should I be looking to pay?


----------



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

Key in "caravan sites newbury" and you will find a load. The club sites are cheap but you have to be a member. The others £10.00 a night upward if you can fins any open but make sure it is possible to get on and off them in this weather.


----------

